# Yellowed Plastic Help



## Phattiremike (Dec 12, 2016)

I picked up a very nice delta strato light the plastic top has yellowed, any tips on getting it white again without painting? 
Any cleaning tips would appreciated.

Thanks Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2016)

Sand and then polish is the only way I know of. I doubt any of the plastic headlight lens cleaners would be worth the effort or the cost.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 12, 2016)

I can try that on the inside of the top to see if it works.  I'll wait to see if anyone else chimes in on this topic.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## partsguy (Dec 13, 2016)

GT's suggestion of sanding will work.

Painting it using automotive interior prep and paint will work too.

Also, try a heat gun. I know it sounds crazy, but it worked on the rear door panels of my Dodge. Some gentle heat from my dad's model airplane covering gun caused the pigments to rise to the top of the panel.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 13, 2016)

it will be difficult to sand, paintings a no brainer but was hoping a solution of sorts would go the trick without paint.
Thanks for the heat gun tip.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 13, 2016)

Phattiremike said:


> it will be difficult to sand, paintings a no brainer but was hoping a solution of sorts would go the trick without paint.
> Thanks for the heat gun tip.




Use one of these, on the lower setting, moving back and forth. Don't let it get too close or sit in one spot for too long.

https://www.rcplanet.com/Hangar_9_Heat_Gun_p/han100.htm?gclid=CMj85tK48tACFYRGXgodQrQGGw


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2016)

Some plastics will turn yellow with age even when not exposed to the UV rays. If the inside is also yellow, then this is the case. I know Goof Off will have some effect on some plastics and it might be worth a try on the inside of the light for a taste test. Maybe start off with a Q-tip dipped in the poison.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 17, 2016)

I have used magic erase sponge pads with great success cleaning yellowed 60s Schwinn plastic Speedos. I found a very small amount of 3M rubbing compound added enough delicate lubrication to get things moving. Makes lenses look new too. Peace.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2016)

Great tip Pantmaker that's what I'll try before a paint job.  Also great to know about lens as well.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll try the sponge pad Pantmaker and while I'm at it I have a lens or 2 to clean.  Thanks for the tip!

Mike


----------

